# Type I hood used as a Type II



## Sifu (Dec 6, 2015)

Could a type I hood be installed as a type II, with no grease duct and no suppression?  Would that violate the listing?


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2015)

I want to say yes, because it happens all the time,,

But what do you mean by " no grease duct"

They want to use a type I hood, with exhaust duct built to type II, requirements??? If that set up no problem.


----------



## clear as mud (Dec 7, 2015)

507.2 Where a Type II hood is required, a Type I or Type II hood shall be installed.


----------



## rgrace (Dec 7, 2015)

For the most part, if it looks like a Type I hood, it should be designed as a Type I hood. IMC 506.3 Ducts serving a Type I hood. Every section in 506.3, including sub-sections, is applicable. These are not ducts serving a Type II hood (506.4). The exhaust equipment is serving a Type I hood, so those applicable sections would apply. Other applicable sections: 507.4, 507.6, 507.1.1, 507.9, 507.10, 507.11, 507.12, and 507.13. Section 509 is the only place where it begins to be grey. Might as well just throw the suppression system in, and you would have a fully functional Type I hood.


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2015)

rgrace said:
			
		

> For the most part, if it looks like a Type I hood, it should be designed as a Type I hood. IMC 506.3 Ducts serving a Type I hood. Every section in 506.3, including sub-sections, is applicable. These are not ducts serving a Type II hood (506.4). The exhaust equipment is serving a Type I hood, so those applicable sections would apply. Other applicable sections: 507.4, 507.6, 507.1.1, 507.9, 507.10, 507.11, 507.12, and 507.13. Section 509 is the only place where it begins to be grey. Might as well just throw the suppression system in, and you would have a fully functional Type I hood.


for the dishwasher? or enclosed oven? or


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2015)

Can't build to higher standards?


----------



## Sifu (Dec 7, 2015)

As it stands now (it is a moving target right now) the tenant wants to put in light duty appliances but has purchased a used type I hood and wants to use it as a type II hood without suppression or grease filters and ducts.  I understand you can install a type I where a type II is required but it is a little grey as to whether all the requirements for a type I ( filters, suppression, ducts, clearances etc) would apply.  I think it is ok except for a potential listing problem.  This is not one of my projects, another inspector and plan reviewer have asked me and I (I guess none of us) have never encountered the question before.  Thought I would put it out here to see what others think.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 7, 2015)

For the record, I am assuming the inspector and plan reviewer have approved the use of a type II based on the appliances and plans.  It is a bakery of some sort and appears to have a menu that would support that assumption.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2015)

If you do not install the suppression system and grease filters then it is a Type II hood regardless of the materials used to construct it.

Type I. A kitchen hood for collecting and removing grease vapors and smoke. Such hoods are equipped with a fire suppression system.

Type II. A general kitchen hood for collecting and removing steam, vapor, heat, odors and products of combustion.

507.4 Type I materials.

Type I hoods shall be constructed of steel having a minimum thickness of 0.0466 inch (1.181 mm) (No. 18 gage) or stainless steel not less than 0.0335 inch [0.8525 mm (No. 20 MSG)] in thickness.

507.5 Type II hood materials.

Type II hoods shall be constructed of steel having a minimum thickness of 0.0296 inch (0.7534 mm) (No. 22 gage) or stainless steel not less than 0.0220 inch (0.5550 mm) (No. 24 gage) in thickness, copper sheets weighing not less than 24 ounces per square foot (7.3 kg/m2) or of other approved material and gage.


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2015)

Sifu said:
			
		

> As it stands now (it is a moving target right now) the tenant wants to put in light duty appliances but has purchased a used type I hood and wants to use it as a type II hood without suppression or grease filters and ducts.  I understand you can install a type I where a type II is required but it is a little grey as to whether all the requirements for a type I ( filters, suppression, ducts, clearances etc) would apply.  I think it is ok except for a potential listing problem.  This is not one of my projects, another inspector and plan reviewer have asked me and I (I guess none of us) have never encountered the question before.  Thought I would put it out here to see what others think.


No problem

You see type II appliances under type I hoods all the time!!!!!!

An oven next to a deep fat fryer or whatever mix match you want


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2015)

It meets the minimum standards for the application, therefore it is compliant.

Should they put in Type I required appliances down the road, the conversion will likely be simpler.


----------



## clear as mud (Dec 8, 2015)

IMC 102.8 Hood listing supercedes code.


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2015)

clear as mud said:
			
		

> IMC 102.8 Hood listing supercedes code.


Yes and no........


----------



## clear as mud (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry. ...unless the code is more restrictive.

304.2


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2015)

clear as mud said:
			
		

> Sorry. ...unless the code is more restrictive.304.2


clear as mud!!!


----------



## klarenbeek (Jan 8, 2016)

New in the 2015 IMC, note the last section of the section: *507.1 General. *Commercial kitchen exhaust hoods shall comply with the requirements of this section. Hoods shall be

Type I or II and shall be designed to capture and confine cooking vapors and residues. A Type I or Type II hood shall

be installed at or above all _commercial cooking appliances _in accordance with Sections 507.2 and 507.3. Where any cooking

_appliance _under a single hood requires a Type I hood, a Type I hood shall be installed. Where a Type II hood is

required, a Type I or Type II hood shall be installed. Where a Type I hood is installed, the installation of the entire system,

including the hood, ducts, exhaust equipment and makeup air system shall comply with the requirements of Sections 506,

507, 508 and 509.


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2016)

> New in the 2015 IMC' date=' note the last section of the section: *507.1 General. *Commercial kitchen exhaust hoods shall comply with the requirements of this section. Hoods shall be Type I or II and shall be designed to capture and confine cooking vapors and residues. A Type I or Type II hood shall
> 
> be installed at or above all _commercial cooking appliances _in accordance with Sections 507.2 and 507.3. Where any cooking
> 
> ...


Looking at 506,7,8,9. Wondering if 507.1 is poorly written or written correctly ???


----------



## rgrace (Jan 11, 2016)

> New in the 2015 IMC' date=' note the last section of the section: *507.1 General. *Commercial kitchen exhaust hoods shall comply with the requirements of this section. Hoods shall beType I or II and shall be designed to capture and confine cooking vapors and residues. A Type I or Type II hood shall
> 
> be installed at or above all _commercial cooking appliances _in accordance with Sections 507.2 and 507.3. Where any cooking
> 
> ...


No cda, I'd call that clarification.


----------



## steveray (Jan 11, 2016)

> IMC 102.8 Hood listing supercedes code.


Where is the requirement that the hood has to be listed?....I am with MT, The grease filters and duct and suppression are what make it a Type I hood, if it is "fabricated like" a Type I it would meet a II


----------



## klarenbeek (Jan 11, 2016)

Steveray, there is no requirement that a hood has to be listed.  I would interpret the new section to mean that IF a LISTED Type I hood is installed, all of the requirements for a type I hood need to be met, such as duct construction, exhaust fan construction and location, clearance to combustibles for both hood and duct, etc. I would also require all type I criteria to be met if it is an unlisted hood that meets all of the code requirements for unlisted type I hood construction, which includes grease filters.  "If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck...."


----------



## kilitact (Jan 11, 2016)

I would agree that if it meets the requirements for a Type 11 your good to go


----------

